# Adaptar Pantalla LCD de Laptop



## luislopez (Jun 5, 2006)

Buenas Tardes, quizas  sea una boludes mi pregunta, pero digo quizas si se pueda, mi laptop a muerto la desarme y entre otras cosas que parecen estar buenas esta la pantalla, me preguntaba si alguien sabe la manera de hacerla  funcionar sin la laptop. osea colocarle una entrada de video rca y alimentacion y hacer que  esta  de video¿?


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Para poder ayudarte por lo menos por alguna foto modelo de pantalla, que chip lleva, etc. Debes entender que para que un monitor de ordenador funcione, debe haber un chip (tarjeta grafica integrada en la placa base) que hace que funcione. Debemos averiguar que tipo de conector usa (que no será VGA ni RGB) y ver si con alguna tarjeta grafica moderna se puede usar. Para eso debes de dar más información o buscar por el google. Un saludo,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

hay algunas pantallas que se pueden adaptar para conectarlas como monitor, pero repito solo algunas, pero deberas descubrir los pines.

Rpimero debes localizar los cables de alimentacion.

los que queden debe haber los tres colores RGB y dos de sincronismo.


----------



## zidaemon (Nov 14, 2006)

Y estas bases que explicas son comerciales, o estan integradas en la motherboard ? o ambas.
Saludos. Ademas, se pueden conectar independientemente de la laptop? 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

aca esta tu respuesta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/crear-conector-lcd-laptop-2638/


----------



## zidaemon (Nov 14, 2006)

La pantatalla es una toshiba ltd104ka1s, tiene un conector de 14 pines y dos cables de alto votaje. ¿Si se podra conectar a un circuito que tenga como unica entrada un RCA y la alimentacion, claro, sin utilizar la laptop'


----------



## Giomaster (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.maltepoeggel.de/html/tft2pc/

Espero sirva de algo.


----------



## Rauljimenes (Ago 18, 2013)

hola buenas tardes tengo un problema un una laptop que se me rompio la pantalla y quiero adactarle otra la diferencia es que el flex de la laptop es de 20pines y la que quiero adactar es de 41

se me hace un poco incomodo por que en algunas patas me mide continuidad y en otras no y no hayo mas que la tierra


----------

